# Puppy making himself vomit - any idea's



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

The past few nights floyd (11 weeks now) has been restless in his crate and we have had to get up twice with him to let him out. The main problem is that he is retching in his crate, i think trying to make himself vomit. I am worried about this becase, firstly, i think he may have swallowed a stone out in the garden (although i'm not sure as usually he just picks them up and drops them again. I called my vet for advice the first time i heard him retching, as i was worried that the stone may be stuck somewhere. The vet said unless he started vomiting profusly and couldn't hold down food or water, then not to worry!. He is eating and drinking fine, and as far as i know, when he is retching all he is bringing up is bile (which i caught him licking up again - euchh). I am beginning to wonder if he is doing this because he is hungry (he has his last food at around 8-9pm in the evening (a small amount) and then gets fed at 7am. Its always around 5/6am that i hear him retching.

can anyone shed any light on this - should i be worrying or is this something that dogs do? Is he doing it for attention, or is he hungry(altho we feed him what it says on the food packet and he has a fair sized belly, so we aren't starving him!). 

Thanks 
Fiona


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Vfloyd, My 16 month old has been doing the same thing starting last night and just a few minutes ago on our walk - wretching, bile (yellow frothy), but eating and drinking. I've no advice other than I plan to consult with my vet also and i'm a bit worried. I don't think it is attention seeking behaviour on your dogs part. I do remember my childhood V eating grass and subsequently vomiting a similar looking froth and there was nothing to it. In Blaze's case I'm a little concerned he may have swallowed something so I'll be keepiing a close eye. Hope your little one does better today. carolyn


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Caroly

Thanks for your reply. He is only doing it in the early morning hours, which makes me think he is doing it as he is hungry - he soes seem to spend alot of his time looking at his bowl and barking at me (we are feeding him plenty, honestly!!).

Hope your V is ok, I would check with the vet just to put your mind at rest x


----------



## williajm (Apr 13, 2009)

My vizsla did the same thing. My vet told me that because puppies have sensitive stomachs, they will vomit when they are empty. That explains why all you are seeing is bile. Try giving your pup a small midnight snack. It worked for me, and they do eventually grow out of it.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

that's good to hear - i had hoped that it was something like that and nothing too serious. I will give him some food before bed and see if that helps!!Thank u.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

One more possible solution, or at least something to keep in mind that may save you $$$ someday. I spent $700 in vet expenses trying to figure out why my puppy would go off his food and vomit. Turned out in the end that he just had a sensitive stomach. I used to give him Tagament to get over it. White rice works well too, but in small amounts. Charcoal out of a woodstove works to settle their stomach also. It seems kind of wierd to see your dog grab a piece of burnt wood and eat it, but it settles their stomach. My two males used to wait while I was cleaning the woodstove in the winter for charcoal bits. 
That puppy that had ther sensitive stomach, had it for 14 years. I always had Tagament in the cupboard.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Gunnr, thanks for your reply. Feeding floyd later in the evening seems to have done the trick, he hasn't retched since i started a later feed. Thanks for you advice tho, i will keep it in mind if he starts to do it again.
Fiona


----------

